# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Sorrow's Embrace - Kudu. 2nd golem. help?

## insane0ne

Has any one beaten this boss? this guy summons golems to fight every 1/4 of his life. We got to the 2nd golem and one of his "boons" was "Purges conditons to heal." On top of that he volleys a fireball thing every 5-10 seconds at everyone with a ridiculous range... 

Has anyone has gotten past this annoying golem? if so how?

----------


## mgshadow

You can LOS his fireballs by standing behind the fence in the middle. The stairs that go up if you go stand right in the middle of those the fireballs will hit the fence and just move and attack with ranged attacks inbetween his fireballs.

----------


## CrownedClown

I was with a group there few minutes ago we made it to the 3rd golem, the one with the freaking poisons and then 2 ppl got bugged and they couldn't reenter so we disbanded the group. 
All I could recommend is that you have at least 3 ranged in the group, it's super annoying with melees and at the 3rd guy you can't even get near him since there is a pool of poison around him.

----------

